
General purpose quantum computing closer to reality with Microsoft breakthroughs - hexrcs
https://news.microsoft.com/features/new-microsoft-breakthroughs-general-purpose-quantum-computing-moves-closer-reality/
======
ColanR
> Craig Mundie, who as Microsoft’s chief research and strategy officer first
> backed Freedman’s push into quantum computing a dozen years ago, noted that
> if a quantum computer could hypothetically process a training algorithm for
> the Cortana digital assistant in a day rather than a month, that would mark
> a profound improvement in AI advances.

I didn't think that quantum computing would help with DNN or parallel
processing...what gives?

~~~
SomeStupidPoint
One of the people mentioned in the article, Svore, works at the QuArC group
for MS and has worked on quantum machine learning. (QuArC generally works on
how to actually design and use quantum computers.)

For example:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1412.3489.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1412.3489.pdf)

From my (shallow) understanding, you can get improvements by considering the
space of possible states of your quantum system to be the space of weights for
your model, and then annealing the quantum system (which is equivalent to
optimizing the objective function). The quantum annealing is a (significant)
improvement over other optimization methods... or something.

~~~
martinquantum
+1

~~~
martinquantum
looks like a quantum computer can train models better. Like, find gradients
better or just find better gradients.

------
manuelelucchi
What about the quantum programming language? Q#? The extension is .qb so i
think not... What do you think?

~~~
martinquantum
The sample they showed did not look like any of the standard .NET languages,
so I wonder if they are going with a standalone language. AFAIK most quantum
programming languages are actually embedded into another language (C, Haskell,
ML) so if they actually implemented a standalone language, that would be
interesting. Not sure what the file extension means.

~~~
jongalloway2
It looks like it was related to Liquid. Info here:
[http://stationq.github.io/Liquid/](http://stationq.github.io/Liquid/)

That specific code sample looks like it was based on the Teleport sample:
[https://github.com/StationQ/Liquid/blob/master/Samples/Telep...](https://github.com/StationQ/Liquid/blob/master/Samples/Teleport.fsx)

------
lostmsu
Here, saved you time on reading 3 pages of bloat.

> A new programming language that is designed for developers to create apps to
> debug on quantum simulators today and run on an actual topological quantum
> computer in the future.

